# DICE - Black Friday deals!



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone!
I just wanted to let everybody know about our Black Friday sale.
Shop online at DICE Electronics and take advantage of our craziest deals of the year! Save up to $100!








November 28, 2008 - 12: 01 AM PST - 11: 59 PM PST
iTPA-220 for only $99
iTR-100 for only $99
FM-RDS integration kit for iPod for only $99
Hard-wired vehicle specific integration kit for iPod for only $129
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

